# 30k service +



## Thisguy159 (Dec 29, 2016)

I'm looking for some clarification regarding the services needed. Dealer says @ 30 i need to do CVT service and both transfer cases done. I don't see the in the service and maintenance book which is why i declined it now next 5k about to go for next service and want to make sure I ask here before I decline it again.


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

What does the service schedule actually say? On the one I just looked at, for the 32,000 km service, they state to inspect the CVT fluid, and the same thing for the transfer case and rear differential. Basically, they say to inspect it every 16,000 kms or roughly 10,000 miles. Seems a bit excessive, but in your shoes, I would better inform myself about the maintenance needs of the drive train. At some point, you do need to consider replacing , or refreshing the CVT fluid and changing the gear oil in the transfer case and rear diff is a good move as well.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Dealer service schedules do not necessarily follow the vehicle manufacturers schedule, so consult your owners manual or maintenance manual for what service is actually required. There is no need to replace your CVT fluid at only 30,000 miles. As the manual states, "inspect." That basically means check the condition and if it's dirty, replace it....otherwise, top off as needed. If you want to be proactive as far as your vehicle's service, go with the "severe duty" schedule or replace the CVT fluid at 60,000 mile intervals.


----------

